# The Scot's Confession



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

Is anybody familiar with the Scot's Confession of 1590?

I saw a reference to it in something I was reading earlier, and am curious about it.

What say ye?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Is anybody familiar with the Scot's Confession of 1590?
> 
> I saw a reference to it in something I was reading earlier, and am curious about it.
> 
> What say ye?


My first guess would be a typo for Scotch Confession of 1560?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody familiar with the Scot's Confession of 1590?
> ...




Yes. Sorry.
1590...1560 

Any way? Any thoughts on it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, it's good.

Scots Confession - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Scottish Confession of Faith (1560)


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

I found it here: 
Crosswalk - Devotionals, Christian Music, Family, Christian News, Forums & more


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Yes, it's good.
> 
> Scots Confession - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Scottish Confession of Faith (1560)



How does it compare to the Westminster Standards?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's good.
> ...



That is a broad question and I'm a little tied up on a project right now to answer it in-depth, but A.F. Mitchell has a useful chapter on the Scots Confession in _The Scottish Reformation: Its Epochs, Episodes, Leaders, and Distinctive Characteristics_, starting at p. 99. To give a short answer, the act of the Church of Scotland dated August 27, 1647 which approved the Westminster Confession of Faith declared that the WCF had been examined and "found by the Assembly [ie., General Assembly of the Church of Scotland] to be most agreeable to the Word of God, and *in nothing contrary to the received doctrine, worship, discipline, and government of this Kirk*".


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 22, 2008)

It was written in Scots (the language). That is why it is not called the Scottish Confession. It was written by the "6 Johns"; John Knox being one of them.


----------

